# My sweet Bonnie was diagnosed with Cushing's today



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

There. I've said it. I KNOW this isn't a death sentence, and I looked through some of our archives. One post, both from Dr. Jaimie and JMM, said to opt for Trilostane. Bonnie was given Lysodren. I'll call tomorrow and see about switching.

I'm kind of freaking out, because she's always been so healthy. She's not overweight, not at all. I took her in on Thursday because she'd started drinking alot of water. They took blood and tested her for Diabetes (negative). Took her back in yesterday for the 8 hour testing. Other than the increase in water, she's shown no symptoms. In fact, she's been a little fussy with her food lately, which is very unlike her. A symptom of Cushing's is an increased appetite.

Is she in any pain from this?? She sure doesn't act like it; in fact her level of activity hasn't changed a bit.

Will some Cushing's veterans chime in with questions I should be asking, please? 

Thanks in advance - my mind is racing and I can't really think straight right now.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 14 2009, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805340


> There. I've said it. I KNOW this isn't a death sentence, and I looked through some of our archives. One post, both from Dr. Jaimie and JMM, said to opt for Trilostane. Bonnie was given Lysodren. I'll call tomorrow and see about switching.
> 
> I'm kind of freaking out, because she's always been so healthy. She's not overweight, not at all. I took her in on Thursday because she'd started drinking alot of water. They took blood and tested her for Diabetes (negative). Took her back in yesterday for the 8 hour testing. Other than the increase in water, she's shown no symptoms. In fact, she's been a little fussy with her food lately, which is very unlike her. A symptom of Cushing's is an increased appetite.
> 
> ...


I'm so very sorry. I will pray for your little Bonnie. :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

any hair loss? potbelly? glad u r going to get her off lysodren....vetoryl (trilostane) much safer and easier to get now.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 14 2009, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805344


> any hai loss? potbelly? glad u r going to get her off lysodren....vetoryl (trilostane) much safer and easier to get now.[/B]



No, that's what's funny, Jaimie - no other symptom than the water. No hair loss, no belly, nothing.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I will pray for you. My Bichon was borderline Cushings. I gave her Milk Thistle to help her liver. She was never in pain or anything from the Cushings. She always had a belly and always drank tons of water.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so, so sorry. I wish I could offer some advice, but I want you to know I will be praying for you both. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am going to ask a dumb question but is the test they gave her an absolute definitive test that she has cushings..........since she has no other symptoms, could they have misdiagnosed her? I will also say prayers for Bonnie........ :heart: :heart: :heart: I know she is your heart!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jul 14 2009, 10:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805351


> I am going to ask a dumb question but is the test they gave her an absolute definitive test that she has cushings..........since she has no other symptoms, could they have misdiagnosed her? I will also say prayers for Bonnie........ :heart: :heart: :heart: I know she is your heart!!!![/B]


I 'think' it's definitive, I think the tests yesterday cinched it.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

they could check her blood pressure....if the only symptom is increased water it may be more benificial to wait on treatment.
did they do a low dose dex..or acth stim? if she has an underlying illness like a UTI or something else....or if she is on steroids oral or topical these can cause a false positive on Low dose dex. how is her routine bloodwork? is her alkphos high?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 14 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805358


> they could check her blood pressure....if the only symptom is increased water it may be more benificial to wait on treatment.
> did they do a low dose dex..or acth stim? if she has an underlying illness like a UTI or something else....or if she is on steroids oral or topical these can cause a false positive on Low dose dex.[/B]



Thanks so much for helping me with this, Jaimie.

She had:
Cystocentesis-Bladder
Urinalysis (AD
Urine Cult/Sensitivity (AD)
Dexam. Suppression Low Dose
Cortisol Pre/Post x2 (AD)

She's currently (until the Lysodren tonight) not on any meds except her monthly Sentinel.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So sorry for you and Bonnie. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 14 2009, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805362


> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 14 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805358





> they could check her blood pressure....if the only symptom is increased water it may be more benificial to wait on treatment.
> did they do a low dose dex..or acth stim? if she has an underlying illness like a UTI or something else....or if she is on steroids oral or topical these can cause a false positive on Low dose dex.[/B]



Thanks so much for helping me with this, Jaimie.

She had:
Cystocentesis-Bladder
Urinalysis (AD
Urine Cult/Sensitivity (AD)
Dexam. Suppression Low Dose
Cortisol Pre/Post x2 (AD)

She's currently (until the Lysodren tonight) not on any meds except her monthly Sentinel.
[/B][/QUOTE]


well looks like they took all the steps correctly. do u have all the results back or just some?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 14 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805367


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 14 2009, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805362





> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 14 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805358





> they could check her blood pressure....if the only symptom is increased water it may be more benificial to wait on treatment.
> did they do a low dose dex..or acth stim? if she has an underlying illness like a UTI or something else....or if she is on steroids oral or topical these can cause a false positive on Low dose dex.[/B]



Thanks so much for helping me with this, Jaimie.

She had:
Cystocentesis-Bladder
Urinalysis (AD
Urine Cult/Sensitivity (AD)
Dexam. Suppression Low Dose
Cortisol Pre/Post x2 (AD)

She's currently (until the Lysodren tonight) not on any meds except her monthly Sentinel.
[/B][/QUOTE]


well looks like they took all the steps correctly. *do u have all the results back or just some?*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good question - when the vet called me, he was very nice and took his time but I was too stunned to ask any questions. He just said that the test results showed that it was definitely Cushing's.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 14 2009, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805371


> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 14 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805367





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 14 2009, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805362





> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 14 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805358





> they could check her blood pressure....if the only symptom is increased water it may be more benificial to wait on treatment.
> did they do a low dose dex..or acth stim? if she has an underlying illness like a UTI or something else....or if she is on steroids oral or topical these can cause a false positive on Low dose dex.[/B]



Thanks so much for helping me with this, Jaimie.

She had:
Cystocentesis-Bladder
Urinalysis (AD
Urine Cult/Sensitivity (AD)
Dexam. Suppression Low Dose
Cortisol Pre/Post x2 (AD)

She's currently (until the Lysodren tonight) not on any meds except her monthly Sentinel.
[/B][/QUOTE]


well looks like they took all the steps correctly. *do u have all the results back or just some?*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good question - when the vet called me, he was very nice and took his time but I was too stunned to ask any questions. He just said that the test results showed that it was definitely Cushing's.
[/B][/QUOTE]


were all tests run on the same day? if u can get copies of the results i would be more than happy to look at them. but it does sound like they know what they r doing...besides using lysodren but vetoryl hasnt been in the US for that long so i can understand


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

We don't usually treat until the symptoms are bothersome to the dog (or owner). And we usually send the dog for an abdominal ultrasound to take a peak at the liver and adrenal glands.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet Bonnie. Prayers are being sent... :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 14 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805377


> We don't usually treat until the symptoms are bothersome to the dog (or owner). And we usually send the dog for an abdominal ultrasound to take a peak at the liver and adrenal glands.[/B]


Hi Jackie - an ultrasound would have been the next step, but they felt it wasn't necessary. I'll ask him about it tomorrow.

Jaimie - I would love for you to look at the test results. I'll ask the office to fax them to me and will let you know.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:grouphug: I hope your Bonnie never shows those symptoms.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Linda.. I'm sure this dx has thrown you for a loop , that's only natural. ( I know when Missy was first dx with diabetes I was freaked!)

Just want you to know we've had many at our pets /w diabetes site with both diabetes and cushings and even they've done well. 
I think with the availability of trilostane now that it's even better outcome! 

The fact the excessive drinking is the only real symptom... and not the other 'red-flag symptoms' such as hair loss and pot belly etc... it seems this is likely been caught very very early.

Between your vet and Dr. Jamies expert advise, I'm confident your little Bonnie will get managed and she'll do fine! I think you'll find that it's a bit of a shock at first and a bit of a feeling of 'helplessness'... and 'fright", but once over that phase, somehow the "fight" kicks in and you and you vet will develp a protocol for her and you'll feel a bit better. 

(have somewhere a cushings support group link that is very helpful and supportive.. I'll send it to you when I find it.

Be assured your Bonnie-girl is in my prayers that this gets managed quickly so you both can go on enjoying life together!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i recommend joining this group there are 4169 members who can let you know more about living with this  for support as well 

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/CanineC...-AutoimmuneCare

so sorry


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is the thread i started on this and the link talks about new med 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...amp;hl=cushings

http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/NewsEv...s/ucm150265.htm


http://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ConsumerUp...s/ucm151209.htm


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh Linda! I'm sorry to hear about your Bonnie. My prayers are with ya'll.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and Bonnie- the only positive is at least you know- knowledge is a good thing and I am hoping only the best for you and your treasure :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 14 2009, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805391


> i recommend joining this group there are 4169 members who can let you know more about living with this  for support as well
> 
> http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/CanineC...-AutoimmuneCare
> 
> so sorry [/B]



Thank you, Debbie. And thanks to everyone for your kind words. It helps to know there are people who care and who are pulling for my girl.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bonnie. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Jesus, Linda. I'm calling you now.
xoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Huggie Buggies to sweet Bonnie Marie. She'll be just fine. Yep, with a mom like you, to care for her, she'll be fine. 

We love you Linda, and Sweet Bonnie Marie. :grouphug: 

Deb, Jops, Frankie, LBB, Henry, Raul, Coby, and Gulliver


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear this. Good luck.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Linda  . Miss BonnieMarie is going to be ok,I know she will.Seems like you have a good vet & with Dr.Jaimies help too. I know it's hard when we get this kind of upsetting news,but hang in there,we're all here for you & your little sugarlips. Big hugs to you both. :grouphug: And many prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: will be said tonight.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So sorry, Linda, but glad it doesn't seem to be bothering Bonnie :wub: Marie that much. I'm sure with the right meds, she'll do fine! Bonbon
sends :smootch:... now go to sleep!


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Bonnie's diagnosis, and I know this must be so hard for you. Our babies are so dependent on us, and we want so much for them to be happy and healthy and loved. I am saying prayers for Bonnie and for you, and keeping you in my thoughts and prayers... rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh Linda I am so sorry to hear about this news of sweet beautiful Bonnie. I know she will have everything she needs and she will be ok /
Know that you both are in my thoughts always, Bonnie is such a sweet girl. If you need anything Linda, let me know.


:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Linda!!! Sweet Bonnie will be in our prayers and thoughts.

Hugs for you and know that you have a huge family here for support.

Marsha


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Linda I am so stunned at this news however you are her mother and between you her vet and all the support from this group Bonnie is in the best of hands.hugs from me and Baci


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, hugs & prayers for you and Bonnie.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh Linda, I'm so sorry to hear that Bonnie has Cushing's. I'll be praying for both of you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Linda.. here's a very informative Cushings message board.

http://www.k9cushings.com/forum/index.php


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Linda, I am just now seeing this! It sounds like you caught it really early. I can imagine how shocked you were to hear the diagnosis. Hang in there... you have tons of support here. :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Linda,

I'm very sorry to hear about Bonnie's diagnosis. I will keep you both in my prayers.

Debbie


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Bonnie is one of my favorite gals...I'm sorry to hear about the complication--but remember that is what it is--not life threatening. As a mom to a skin kid who had special needs as a baby/toddler I know it's devistating to get the news initially, but then you realize (and thank you lucky stars) that it's not a death sentence (God forbid) and that it's managable and that they can have excellent quality of life. Best of luck in the journey and we are here for you!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Linda I am so sorry that this has happened to your sweet little Bonnie Marie. Please keep us updated on how she is doing. 



QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 14 2009, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805344


> any hair loss? potbelly? glad u r going to get her off lysodren....vetoryl (trilostane) much safer and easier to get now.[/B]


Jaimie is Cushings or Addison's that is called the "great pretender"? Can mimic other diseases with symptoms.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 15 2009, 08:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805519


> Bonnie is one of my favorite gals...I'm sorry to hear about the complication--but remember that is what it is--not life threatening. As a mom to a skin kid who had special needs as a baby/toddler I know it's devistating to get the news initially, but then you realize (and thank you lucky stars) that it's not a death sentence (God forbid) and that it's managable and that they can have excellent quality of life. Best of luck in the journey and we are here for you!!!!![/B]


She is one of my favorites also, Pam. :wub: :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i don't have any experience w/ cushing but i wanted to say that i'm so sorry about the diagnosis  . i will you and little bonnie girl in my thoughts as well


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Linda :bysmilie: I would be stunned also. I just prayed for her and you, I'll keep praying :hugging:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Oh Linda, I am so sorry to hear about this. :grouphug: 

We kept thinking Tiff had Cushings too, based largely on her appetite. She honestly ate as much as 2 or 3 other dogs. But she didn't have it, so I have no experience.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

You and Bonnie Marie are in our prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I know Bonnie wil be just fine...but nonetheless, I will keep you and her in my prayers.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Linda I'm so sorry to hear of Bonnie Marie's diagnosis of Cushings. As so many have said, I'm sure with you as her Mommy, your very thorough vet and Dr. Jaimie too sweet Bonnie will do just fine. I think camfan phrased it correctly when she called it a journey. You didn't ask to go on this journey with Bonnie but you will learn and adjust after the initial shock wears off. Bonnie isn't in any discomfort or life threatening symptoms so hug her close, hang on and begin the journey. I will keep Bonnie Marie aka sweet lips in my prayers along with you. She is one of my favorites too. 
Hugs and love. :grouphug: 
Elaine


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Gosh I am so sorry to hear of Bonnie's diagnosis. I'm so glad to hear though that she isn't in pain and sounds like w/extra TLC and getting the right meds she's going to be ok. Keeping you and sweet Bonnie in my prayers. Stay positive. :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am truly sorry for little Bonnie, but with your help and love she WILL get through this. I will say prayers for the both of you rayer: I really love your little Bonnie as well :wub: You are getting such good advice here and from your vet, so just trust in the fact that we are all here for you and Bonnie.

Lucy


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Will keep Bonnie Marie in my prayers. I'm sure she will be fine being in your loving care. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you, everyone. Wow, I'm overwhelmed by this show of love and support. Brings tears to my eyes.

Right now I'm playing the waiting game with my vet. He was in surgery all morning and is now seeing patients, but I've got a call into him. SO FAR, my questions are:


Should Bonnie be on Trilostane instead of Lysodren?
Was Bonnie checked for high blood pressure? (I doubt it since they charge for everything and it wasn't on the bill)
Should Bonnie have an ultrasound? (I'm leaning toward yes, even though the little imp has cost me $800 in 4 days, lol. I told her she has to get a job!)
Any other questions I should ask? Like, is there a progression to Cushing's? Should I be on the lookout for other symptoms, or will the medication slow/stop the progression?

Terry, thank you so much for that link. I think it's going to help me alot!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I really don't know much about it so I'm of no help...

But we'll keep you in our thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- I'm just now seeing this thread and I'm shocked about sweet little Bonnie Marie. :shocked: 

Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

And I'm so glad that Dr. Jaimie is going to look at the test results. I know that will ease you mind a lot.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Poor little Bonnie. I am so sorry and i would also be beside myself. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear Bonnie was diagnosed with Cushing's.  I will keep Bonnie and you in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry Linda. :bysmilie: :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

So sorry to hear. I can't really say anything that hasn't already been said. You and sweet Bonnie will be in my thoughts and prayers. I know you will feel more comfortable when Dr Jaimie looks at her tests and gives her opinion.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Bonnie's diagnosis. My thoughts are with you both, and I know that little Bonnie is in very good hands.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Linda I'm so sorry. I can only imagine the sickening feeling you got when you talked to the vet and he told you. But like others have said, it is not a death sentence. I'm here for you my friend. Hugs to you and sweet Bonnie. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending lots of positive thoughts for you and sweet Bonnie Marie.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for this news... We will be keeping you and sweet Bonnie in our prayers... :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry about this dx :grouphug: You and sweet Bonnie Marie will be in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Linda, I'm so sorry. I'm sending lots of positve thoughts, prayers, love and hugs to both of you. I know your mind must be racing in a million different directions because of the shock of the dx but I know Bonnie Marie will be just fine. Love you Linda and Bonnie. :wub: :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Sending you and Miss Bonnie lots of :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 13, 2008)

Thoughts and Prayer out to you and your baby!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Lin, How are you and Pretty Girl doing? 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jul 16 2009, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806210


> Lin, How are you and Pretty Girl doing?
> xoxoxoxo[/B]



Hi Kerry - and all of you who have been so kind and loving,

I got in touch with the vet today. He said this is NOT degenerative, and all the test results tell him that AT THIS TIME, an ultrasound isn't necessary, but that doesn't mean it may not be down the road. He said that, of course, if I wanted to do it, he would but he didn't see the need right now. He also said that the reason he started with Lysodren instead of Trilostane was because long term, Bonnie would only have to take the Lysodren once a week versus daily with the Trilostane but again said we will certainly revisit that if she shows side effects, which she hasn't (she's really a tough little broad!).

Jaimie, here are the 'out of normal range' test results:
First round of tests, from 07/09:
ALT (SGPT) 159 HIGH
BUN/Creatinine Ratio 31 HIGH
Second round of tests, from 07/14:
Urinalysis
Specific Gravity 1.053 HIGH
Protein 2+ HIGH
(Urine protein verified with 3% sulfosalicylic acid)
RBC 4-10 HIGH

I don't know if there's more you need, if there is, PM me and I can fax you the total results. And, thanks again, Jaimie - you are awesome! :wub: :wub: 

Bonnie seems fine, she's just as active (or not) as usual. That's what makes this so hard to digest, there's nothing outwardly wrong with her except the water, and that seems to have subsided a little.

Thanks to you all for your loving thoughts and prayers. 

PS - I'm going to have her blood pressure checked on Sunday when we go in for the one hour blood tests.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Linda we are still praying for you and sweet little Bonnie Marie. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope your sweet baby continues to do well.....it seems like after talking to the vet, he has a more positive note about what is going on with Bonnie!!! We will pray for her and so glad to hear that she is doing well considering what news the vet gave you!!! Give her a great big hug and kiss from all of us~~~


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:hugging: :smootch: to you and Bonnie Marie


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am out of town right now, my Grandmother passed away. When I get home in 2 days I will look at all of my paperwork I have on Rosie. She was diagnosed with Cushings just over a year ago and she was only 4 years old. They performed a lot of tests on her to diagnose it. She is on Lysodren. My Vet prefers that too. Be VERY careful with the initial "loading" phase. Hopefully the Vet was very clear about what that means. I did a lot of research online when I found out Rosie had it. I don't know the websites since my computer is at home. There is also a great Cushings forum that I joined where I could ask lots of questions. I could compare all of my tests to other members results. They could reassure me whether Rosie was progressing ok or not and the differences with Lysodren and Trilostane, etc.

Rosie never really had symptoms of cushings. It was her annual bloodwork that showed her alt levels high. 

Robin


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Linda, I have been thinking of you and Bonnie today. It sounds like you caught it early. You are such a good mommy and so on top of things. I'm so glad she is not showing any ill effects from this.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Also, Jaimie - hr Cortisol samples:
4 hr 2.3
8 hr 2.2

Baseline was 4.2


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Linda, you & sweet Bonnie Marie are in my thoughts. I know you will both get through this just fine. Bonnie is one lucky little girl to have you for her mum!! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I was glad to read your update Linda. Are you feeling better about it today? I thought of you throughout the day today. Oh, yesterday. I will keep you in my prayers along with sweet Bonnie Marie.


----------



## Malteselover08 (Jan 21, 2008)

How is Bounce today.I ran across your post and was wondering.My boy was just diagnosed with cushings


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is a thread from 2009. Unfortunately Bonnie is no longer with us, she passed but not related to Cushings. Linda's new dog is Bounce. There are a few dogs here with Cushings. Good luck.


----------

